# Snake poop..



## Luohanfan (Jan 1, 2011)

ok, didnt really know how to ask, so ill just say it,..
i saw in another thread, someone mention that white poop is good, so is dark poop bad?
is there a way to tell if certain things are wrong with your snake by checking its poop?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 1, 2011)

white poop is pee, urates. dark poop is the fur, and not very digested mouse its fine


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't worry, we talk poop all the time on APS


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, that makes me feel better in 2 ways, my snakes poop is fine, 
and i talk poop at times too, so i shouldnt get into too much trouble on here!

Ok, so there is no way to tell if they are sick just looking at there poop?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 1, 2011)

If the snakes poop is runny it's usually stress, and if they don't poop then they're possibly sick... That's all I can think of.
When I put my new snake in it's tank he did a massive runny poo, probably cause of the stress from being moved


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 2, 2011)

hah. i'll say it again for good measure. POOP!


----------



## Jen (Jan 2, 2011)

Fascination with poop is something I have noticed in reptile people, always cracks me up. Love it


----------



## da_donkey (Jan 2, 2011)

the informed people of APS talking poop again


----------



## dillon123777 (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah 1 of my diamonds did a mass runny poop when shedding her skin was kinda grose lol ....


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 2, 2011)

oh poop, what have i started! lol


----------



## souldoubt (Jan 2, 2011)

you can see abnormalities in poo, its good to look when your cleaning it out. You might see things like blood in the poo and should probably see a vet if thats happens or worms might be passed in the poop particularly if your feeding wild caught pest animals which would obviously mean that you should consider worming the animal.

Poop can actually tell you quite a lot as when your animal gets ill do often strart out with a broad sign like diarrhoea (or it may be a sign of illness that doesnt involve poo) and then go from there to try and figure out whats wrong.

sorry to go all serious on the **** talk haha oh speaking of poo i did get crapped on by my jungle python tonight


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 2, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> haha oh speaking of poo i did get crapped on by my jungle python tonight


 yummeh!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 2, 2011)

This is turning into a thread about poo stories :lol: awesome


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Depends on what you feed it. 
My adult and sub adult pythons all eat rodents or quail, generally it'll come out as urinates (white crap) and other feces which are generally a bit furry and brown. 
My hatchlings will eat pinkies (wether it be rats or mice) 
When they are on pinkies it'll runny and smell really bad lol.

My tree snakes eat a variety of lizards and fish. 
When on fish be ready for a storm of poop. 
It's runny.


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 3, 2011)

souldoubt said:


> you can see abnormalities in poo, its good to look when your cleaning it out. You might see things like blood in the poo and should probably see a vet if thats happens or worms might be passed in the poop particularly if your feeding wild caught pest animals which would obviously mean that you should consider worming the animal.
> 
> Poop can actually tell you quite a lot as when your animal gets ill do often strart out with a broad sign like diarrhoea (or it may be a sign of illness that doesnt involve poo) and then go from there to try and figure out whats wrong.
> 
> sorry to go all serious on the **** talk haha oh speaking of poo i did get crapped on by my jungle python tonight



Thanks, that gives me an idea of what i can look out for..
i really just want to learn as much as possible, and be able to see all signs of my snakes getting sick.. fingers crossed they stay healthy and i dont have problems..


----------



## pepsi111 (Jan 3, 2011)

i just wanted to have some funn 
poo, poop, sloppy poppy, runny poo, turd, crap and pop goes the weasel

=]


----------



## Luohanfan (Jan 3, 2011)

Bahahaha, well said! lol


----------



## Illusive (Apr 22, 2012)

Moved my Coastal enclosure round yesterday then seen something weird in the new substrate. I put my finger in it! Enough said hahaha Runny poo it is...


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, I have found many people on here to be quite full of it  hehehehehehe

The white bit is commonly known as 'chalk' it is effectively the urine. The messy matted bit is the pelt and undigestable bits of the last meal (pelt, claws etc) and the brown pooy bit is the poop itself. Obviously, a young snake eating pinkies wont have the matted bit..... no pelt on a pinkie


----------

